# Marriott gift cards are 20% off



## chuckie50 (May 11, 2020)

It looks like they are valid at Mariott Vacation Club. This would be a great way to reduce your maintenance fees possibly for years to come depending on their expiration date, if any.
https://gifts.marriott.com/


----------



## Ken555 (May 11, 2020)

Hmm...I wonder if they are good at Vistana.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## tschwa2 (May 11, 2020)

It has been more than 5 years since you have been able to pay MF's with Marriott gift cards.  You can use them for charged expenses at hotels or vacation clubs and to book through Marriott.com


----------



## CalGalTraveler (May 11, 2020)

Ken555 said:


> Hmm...I wonder if they are good at Vistana.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk



Nope. Just tried it and it doesn't work.


----------



## Ken555 (May 11, 2020)

CalGalTraveler said:


> Nope. Just tried it and it doesn't work.



Yeah, it would be too good to be true. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## DannyTS (May 11, 2020)

tschwa2 said:


> It has been more than 5 years since you have been able to pay MF's with Marriott gift cards.  You can use them for charged expenses at hotels or vacation clubs and to book through Marriott.com


does anyone know if you can use them at Westin Lagunamar and Westin Ka anapali beach (resort expenses, not MF)? I find the terms and conditions not 100% clear, it mentions Marriott, Sheraton and Westin hotels but nothing about resorts. However, it mentions Marriott Vacations Club which could  mean the Vistana resorts may be excluded.

Marriott GiftCards may be used at Hotels operating under the following Marriott brands and at participating retail, spa, golf and food and beverage outlets:


AC Hotels by Marriott®, Aloft®, Autograph Collection® Hotels, Courtyard®, Delta Hotels and Resorts®, EDITION®, Element®, Fairfield Inn & Suites®, Four Points® by Sheraton, Gaylord Hotels®, JW Marriott®, Le Méridien®, Marriott Executive Apartments®, Marriott Hotels®, Marriott Vacation Club®, Moxy Hotels , Protea Hotels by Marriott®, Renaissance® Hotels,  Residence Inn®,  Sheraton®, SpringHill Suites®, St. Regis®, The Luxury Collection®, The Ritz-Carlton, The Ritz-Carlton Reserve® hotels, TownePlace Suites®, Tribute Portfolio™, W®, Westin®


----------



## frank808 (May 11, 2020)

Can I use the Brillant card with purchase of these giftcards and get 6x MRP for each dollar? Or is it through another firm and only qualifies for 2x points? 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## DanCali (May 11, 2020)

frank808 said:


> Can I use the Brillant card with purchase of these giftcards and get 6x MRP for each dollar? Or is it through another firm and only qualifies for 2x points?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk




I suspect you will get 6 points, but then when you use them at hotels (when you would have otherwise used the credit card) you will not get any points so it will even out.


----------



## Inhislove (May 11, 2020)

Did it come quickly?


----------



## 1Kflyerguy (May 11, 2020)

The 20% discount is nice, but my travel is so up in air this year, i don't think its good value for me.  The earliest trip i still have booked is August.    I would rather not tie up a bunch of cash when i don't know for certain when i will be traveling.


----------



## Wei339 (May 11, 2020)

I read the terms and conditions but did not see where it would indicate that the gift cards can be used to pay for maintenance fees.


----------



## dioxide45 (May 11, 2020)

Wei339 said:


> I read the terms and conditions but did not see where it would indicate that the gift cards can be used to pay for maintenance fees.


They can not be used for MFs. It was probably a decade ago, or more, that we could use them for MF using a workaround trick that we came up with. Not anymore. They are using a different card vendor.


----------



## dioxide45 (May 11, 2020)

Ken555 said:


> Hmm...I wonder if they are good at Vistana.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


I see no reason you couldn't use them for purchase of incidentals at Sheraton and Westin Vacation Clubs.


----------



## ljmiii (May 12, 2020)

Have any TUGers used this for hotel rooms? If so, how did it work out for you? It seems like you need to use your credit card as usual to reserve the room and then present the gift card at check-in to get the hotel to refund the deposit (if any) from your CC.


----------



## ocdb8r (May 12, 2020)

In my experience, pre-payment of any kind cannot be resolved with these gift cards - that means both pre-paid rates, advance purchase rates or any actual room deposit (the hotels I have used these at would not refund them and reapply to the folio, which is what you can use this e-gift card to pay).

However, I consider those different from when a hotel takes a credit card guarantee for the room - in that case they should not actually be charging the card until you arrive and then you should be able to swap out for this e-gift card.

The inability to use for advance purchase rates is what makes these a bit less of a slam dunk (especially considering you can currently cancel advance purchase rates with the COVID waiver).  That usually means you lose out on a significant discount.  These could however be useful after advance purchase rates again become non-cancellable and you need some flexibility.  Personally, I'm just not sure how long it will be before I could use them in that case....and while I don't think Marriott is going insolvent, I also don't want a big sum of cash tied up in a gift card for too long.


----------



## dougef (May 12, 2020)

ljmiii said:


> Have any TUGers used this for hotel rooms? If so, how did it work out for you? It seems like you need to use your credit card as usual to reserve the room and then present the gift card at check-in to get the hotel to refund the deposit (if any) from your CC.


I did a couple of years ago in NYC - Marriott hotel.  Still needed to give a credit card at check in.  Then at check out I asked that they apply my gift card first and put the balance on the credit card.  They did.  No problem.


----------



## jpa2825 (May 12, 2020)

Interested in this as well. 20% discount is pretty significant even if you can't use them for a year or 2 (depending on cash flow importance to you - just talking time value of $ here). 

If you travel for business, and aren't required to use a company credit card for expense reimbursement, I wouldn't think anything on the folio would trigger any flags as it will just appear full price is paid via gift card. 

Since they appear to be e-gift cards, pretty easy to share among family as well for their travel as I presume all they need is the #s and maybe a PIN rather than a physical gift card to present when checking out.


----------



## VacationForever (May 12, 2020)

Is there an expiration on the gift cards?  I am thinking of buying 10 at $100 and use the cards when we do travel again and we usually spend quite a bit on restaurants and golf rounds on site.


----------



## jtp1947 (May 12, 2020)

There is no expiration date according to the Terms and Conditions.


----------



## ljmiii (May 12, 2020)

ocdb8r said:


> ...or any actual room deposit (the hotels I have used these at would not refund them and reapply to the folio)...
> 
> However, I consider those different from when a hotel takes a credit card guarantee for the room - in that case they should not actually be charging the card until you arrive and then you should be able to swap out for this e-gift card....


I have found that many hotels either take a deposit when booking or charge the cancellation fee on the cancellation date (usually but not always 24 hours in advance). So while the gift card would still useful...not as useful as I would like.


----------



## jmhpsu93 (May 12, 2020)

We just bought $1K of these - can't pass up that huge discount and we'll eventually use them as we tend to charge stuff to our rooms.


----------



## frank808 (May 12, 2020)

Bought some yesterday and today. Figure I can save 20% on the transient occupancy tax that is charged daily. It is around $18 a day at MKO. Not much daily but the days adds up! 

Hope it codes as Marriott purchase. Getting 6x points is the icing on the cake.

Sent from my SM-T377P using Tapatalk


----------



## CalGalTraveler (May 12, 2020)

frank808 said:


> Can I use the Brillant card with purchase of these giftcards and get 6x MRP for each dollar? Or is it through another firm and only qualifies for 2x points?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk



I also thought about applying the GC purchase to the $300 Brilliant resort credit but AMEX has been clawing back a lot lately, so will use that for restaurants and MF to be safe. Especially since we will be downgrading later this year to the regular Bonvoy Amex.


----------



## SteveDavis (May 12, 2020)

Thank you for sharing. I just bought mine. 

Hopefully, we can all enjoy these soon.


----------



## frank808 (May 12, 2020)

CalGalTraveler said:


> I also thought about applying the GC purchase to the $300 Brilliant resort credit but AMEX has been clawing back a lot lately, so will use that for restaurants and MF to be safe. Especially since we will be downgrading later this year to the regular Bonvoy Amex.


Have been reading about Amex being aggressive with the clawbacks. Have no worry as we have already used up the $300 Marriott credit. Just wanted to know if we get 6x or 2x on the points. If it is 2x then it is really about 16% off as we lose the points per dollar. 

The things you have time to do when you are under stay at home orders!

Sent from my SM-T377P using Tapatalk


----------



## Luvtoride (May 12, 2020)

Glad to hear about the use of these here... and with the 6x points for using the Marriott Chase VISA card (has that been confirmed?) it sounds like a no brainer!  With no expiration date we are all going to travel again sometime.  Stay well, all.


----------



## dansimms (May 12, 2020)

I looked at the Marriott Vacation club version and it only shows that it goes up to $2000.  I wonder if it could be applied to my Trust points loan balance?


----------



## MICROZE (May 12, 2020)

dansimms said:


> I looked at the Marriott Vacation club version and it only shows that it goes up to $2000.  I wonder if it could be applied to my Trust points loan balance?


I think the discount only applies to select Marriott-Bonvoy GC purchases [Black-Cards with the Orange-Ribbon on the Left-Top]. Assuming that purchase of the other cards do not receive the 20%-Discount.


----------



## ocdb8r (May 12, 2020)

Luvtoride said:


> Glad to hear about the use of these here... and with the 6x points for using the Marriott Chase VISA card (has that been confirmed?) it sounds like a no brainer!  With no expiration date we are all going to travel again sometime.  Stay well, all.



OMAAT indicates a "spokesperson" confirmed these purchases should qualify for the 6x points on Marriott co-branded credit cards.









						Marriott Selling Gift Cards For 15% Off (Last Chance)
					

Marriott is selling gift cards for 15% off for Cyber Monday, which is potentially a great deal. Here's what you need to know.




					onemileatatime.com


----------



## MICROZE (May 12, 2020)

ocdb8r said:


> OMAAT indicates a "spokesperson" confirmed these purchases should qualify for the 6x points on Marriott co-branded credit cards.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My AMEX-Brilliant CC still shows status of transaction as "Pending". Will confirm in a day or 2 once the transaction closes whether I received 6X.


----------



## m61376 (May 13, 2020)

DannyTS said:


> does anyone know if you can use them at Westin Lagunamar and Westin Ka anapali beach (resort expenses, not MF)? I find the terms and conditions not 100% clear, it mentions Marriott, Sheraton and Westin hotels but nothing about resorts. However, it mentions Marriott Vacations Club which could  mean the Vistana resorts may be excluded.
> 
> Marriott GiftCards may be used at Hotels operating under the following Marriott brands and at participating retail, spa, golf and food and beverage outlets:
> 
> ...


Did anyone find out if they can be used at Vistana properties? Hoping to visit Lagunamar as well later this year, but who knows with the current world situation.


----------



## darius (May 13, 2020)

I am considering these, but leaning towards dumping the same $$ into their stock.   (marriott stock purchase).      Just another perspective...


----------



## dioxide45 (May 13, 2020)

m61376 said:


> Did anyone find out if they can be used at Vistana properties? Hoping to visit Lagunamar as well later this year, but who knows with the current world situation.


Not sure why you can't. It is just like a Westin property. You can book it on Marriott.com. No reason you shouldn't be able to use them there. Though you might lose some on the conversion rate. You may be at the mercy of the hotels conversion rate.


----------



## Dean (May 14, 2020)

ocdb8r said:


> In my experience, pre-payment of any kind cannot be resolved with these gift cards - that means both pre-paid rates, advance purchase rates or any actual room deposit (the hotels I have used these at would not refund them and reapply to the folio, which is what you can use this e-gift card to pay).
> 
> However, I consider those different from when a hotel takes a credit card guarantee for the room - in that case they should not actually be charging the card until you arrive and then you should be able to swap out for this e-gift card.
> 
> The inability to use for advance purchase rates is what makes these a bit less of a slam dunk (especially considering you can currently cancel advance purchase rates with the COVID waiver).  That usually means you lose out on a significant discount.  These could however be useful after advance purchase rates again become non-cancellable and you need some flexibility.  Personally, I'm just not sure how long it will be before I could use them in that case....and while I don't think Marriott is going insolvent, I also don't want a big sum of cash tied up in a gift card for too long.


DVC allows this but I believe they limit the number of cards you can use.


----------



## WI GAL (May 14, 2020)

Just checked my Marriott Bonvoy Visa charge
and it did give 6X points for the gift card purchase.  I also had called Westin Kaanapali Villas South front desk, and they confirmed the Marriott gift cards can be applied at check out to your charged to room items.


----------



## NboroGirl (May 14, 2020)

MICROZE said:


> I think the discount only applies to select Marriott-Bonvoy GC purchases [Black-Cards with the Orange-Ribbon on the Left-Top]. Assuming that purchase of the other cards do not receive the 20%-Discount.



Yes, it looks like you have to get the Marriott-Bonvoy card to get the discount.  I tried selecting the MVC card and when the total came up, the discount was not applied.  So can anyone confirm that the Marriott-Bonvoy gift cards can be used at Vacation Club resorts?  If not, I have no use for it.  Thanks.


----------



## rthib (May 14, 2020)

NboroGirl said:


> Yes, it looks like you have to get the Marriott-Bonvoy card to get the discount.  I tried selecting the MVC card and when the total came up, the discount was not applied.  So can anyone confirm that the Marriott-Bonvoy gift cards can be used at Vacation Club resorts?  If not, I have no use for it.  Thanks.


The discount is only on the ugly cards with the 10% notice on them.
As for confirmation -it is in the faq.





__





						Frequently Asked Questions
					






					gifts.marriott.com
				





*Q. Where can I use my Marriott GiftCard / eGiftCard?*
A. Marriott GiftCards / eGiftCards can be used at any participating Marriott hotel at these brands, including AC Hotels by Marriott®, Aloft®, Autograph Collection® Hotels, Courtyard®, Delta Hotels and Resorts®, EDITION®, Element®, Fairfield Inn & Suites®, Four Points® by Sheraton, Gaylord Hotels®, JW Marriott®, Le Méridien®,  Marriott Executive Apartments®, Marriott Hotels®, Marriott Vacation Club®, Moxy Hotels , Protea Hotels by Marriott®, Renaissance® Hotels,  Residence Inn®,  Sheraton®, SpringHill Suites®, St. Regis®, The Luxury Collection®, The Ritz-Carlton, The Ritz-Carlton Reserve® hotels, TownePlace Suites®, Tribute Portfolio™, W®, Westin®


The following Marriott Hotel Brands DO NOT accept Marriott GiftCards: Bvlgari Hotels, Design Hotels™, Homes & Villas by Marriott International Marriott™, The Ritz-Carlton Destination Club®,


----------



## turkel (May 14, 2020)

We are definitely going to purchase one tonight. Only plan to use at MVC trips in the future.


----------



## MICROZE (May 14, 2020)

MICROZE said:


> My AMEX-Brilliant CC still shows status of transaction as "Pending". Will confirm in a day or 2 once the transaction closes whether I received 6X.


UPDATE: Confirmed that AMEX-Brilliant flagged the transaction as 6X-Points which is nice.


----------



## VacationForever (May 15, 2020)

I didn't read this thread in detail and put in an order all the way through yesterday and then I went oops, I didn't see the discount applied.  Trying to cancel the order was very painful but it got done last evening by an Asia-Pacific rep.  I went in again today to correctly select the options that included the discount. DUH.


----------



## Steve Fatula (May 15, 2020)

VacationForever said:


> I didn't read this thread in detail and put in an order all the way through yesterday and then I went oops, I didn't see the discount applied.  Trying to cancel the order was very painful but it got done last evening by an Asia-Pacific rep.  I went in again today to correctly select the options that included the discount. DUH.



You would think with all the free time you now have...


----------



## VacationForever (May 15, 2020)

Steve Fatula said:


> You would think with all the free time you now have...


I now have a new hobby... growing hydroponics using Aerogarden.  Actually it is fool-proof, pop seed pods into the tray, fill water and nutrients, select what I am planting - herbs, tomatoes/peppers and salad greens.  I got 4 Aerogardens going now and I stare at them all day waiting for when I can start harvesting. When I have something to show, I will start a thread on that.


----------



## m61376 (May 17, 2020)

Can you get physical cards or just e-gift cards? Easier to partially use physical cards like a debit card


----------



## VacationForever (May 17, 2020)

m61376 said:


> Can you get physical cards or just e-gift cards? Easier to partially use physical cards like a debit card


That was how I got into trouble.  I ordered physical cards and physical cards are not eligible for the promo.


----------



## turkel (May 19, 2020)

Boy am I a ding dong. Ordered 2 cards but accidentally Left the “L” out of my Gmail address. Thank goodness I took a photo of the confirmation page.
Called customer service today, total frustration in a hit “0” to stay on the line every 30 sec loop for far to long.
They can’t change my email address. Per the rep I actually entered it correctly on the form someplace so I will eventually get the E cards.

Sure hope he’s right.


----------



## controller1 (May 20, 2020)

turkel said:


> Boy am I a ding dong. Ordered 2 cards but accidentally Left the “L” out of my Gmail address. Thank goodness I took a photo of the confirmation page.
> Called customer service today, total frustration in a hit “0” to stay on the line every 30 sec loop for far to long.
> They can’t change my email address. Per the rep I actually entered it correctly on the form someplace so I will eventually get the E cards.
> 
> Sure hope he’s right.



You had to enter the recipient email twice, so you left the "L" off twice?


----------



## VacationForever (May 20, 2020)

turkel said:


> Boy am I a ding dong. Ordered 2 cards but accidentally Left the “L” out of my Gmail address. Thank goodness I took a photo of the confirmation page.
> Called customer service today, total frustration in a hit “0” to stay on the line every 30 sec loop for far to long.
> They can’t change my email address. Per the rep I actually entered it correctly on the form someplace so I will eventually get the E cards.
> 
> Sure hope he’s right.


I am sorry, this must be stressful.  When I ordered, the eGiftcards were sent to me immediately and over a period of a couple of hours.  Hopefully the rep is right and someone will resend the email to you with the gift card information.


----------



## IuLiKa (May 20, 2020)

Got it last week. I am planning to take a trip first of June at the Ritz in Dove Mountain and use it there. We have a big celebration in our family and since we cannot celebrate with friends at least we can celebrate in style just the 3 of us I called they told me that they have been open the entire time and most of the guests are from CA.. why I am not surprised...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## turkel (May 20, 2020)

controller1 said:


> You had to enter the recipient email twice, so you left the "L" off twice?


Nope, apparently I only left it out once. He said in one place it was correct and the other (obviously more important one) it was wrong.
Interesting how everyone is saying they got their’s almost instantly since he told me they were still processing. I placed the order on the 15 th.


----------



## Dean (May 20, 2020)

turkel said:


> Nope, apparently I only left it out once. He said in one place it was correct and the other (obviously more important one) it was wrong.
> Interesting how everyone is saying they got their’s almost instantly since he told me they were still processing. I placed the order on the 15 th.


I ordered on 5/17 and got them yesterday afternoon.


----------



## turkel (May 20, 2020)

I will give it another day and then attempt the loop again. My bad but still annoying.


----------



## Lisa8192 (May 22, 2020)

turkel said:


> Nope, apparently I only left it out once. He said in one place it was correct and the other (obviously more important one) it was wrong.
> Interesting how everyone is saying they got their’s almost instantly since he told me they were still processing. I placed the order on the 15 th.



I ordered mine on the 15th as well and still haven’t gotten it. I just emailed customer service but may have to call. What number did you call? Thanks! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## turkel (May 22, 2020)

800-442-6132

I have called twice now and am still waiting. According to the reps it’s still in verification and can take up to 7 business days. They told me I should call again after the 26 th. We ordered at 9:17 pm on the 14th.
I recommend waiting the 7 business days before calling otherwise it is just a frustrating non answer.....wait .
Good like and keep us posted on your results.


----------



## turkel (May 22, 2020)

Ok I just got my first e card to my Gmail account, I am sure the other will be forthcoming.


----------



## NboroGirl (May 22, 2020)

I wonder why it's taking longer for some folks to get theirs than it is for others?  I ordered one and got it within an hour.  Maybe it depends on the amount?


----------



## controller1 (May 22, 2020)

NboroGirl said:


> I wonder why it's taking longer for some folks to get theirs than it is for others?  I ordered one and got it within an hour.  Maybe it depends on the amount?



Good question. I ordered five over a four-day period and I received each of mine within a few minutes of completing the transaction.


----------



## VacationForever (May 22, 2020)

I ordered 10 at one go on 5/15 and got all within 2 hours.


----------



## Lisa8192 (May 22, 2020)

turkel said:


> 800-442-6132
> 
> I have called twice now and am still waiting. According to the reps it’s still in verification and can take up to 7 business days. They told me I should call again after the 26 th. We ordered at 9:17 pm on the 14th.
> I recommend waiting the 7 business days before calling otherwise it is just a frustrating non answer.....wait .
> Good like and keep us posted on your results.



Thanks! Seems odd. I got the email immediately the sale went through. I only ordered $100. Figured I’d throw it on our bar bill at the beach! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Inhislove (May 22, 2020)

I haven't gotten ours yet! We ordered them last week.


----------



## MICROZE (May 22, 2020)

Inhislove said:


> I haven't gotten ours yet! We ordered them last week.


I ordered 2-Sets pf 5-Cards each last week.
Received an email in minutes.
Received the Codes/PINS between 24-48 hours later.


----------



## 10spro (May 23, 2020)

Sounds like a great way to get discount on Marriott golf in the CA and AZ desert.


----------



## VacationForever (Jun 3, 2020)

10spro said:


> Sounds like a great way to get discount on Marriott golf in the CA and AZ desert.


That's exactly how we plan to spend the $.  If we do travel over Thanksgiving, it will pay for a few rounds of golf at Westin Mission Hills golf courses when we stay at Westin Mission Hills.  Their rates are cheaper than Desert Springs or Shadow Ridge.


----------



## Inhislove (Jun 24, 2020)

Can anyone let me know what email the cards arrived from? It's been over a month and I still haven't received them. The charge came on the Marriott care that day!


----------



## VacationForever (Jun 24, 2020)

Inhislove said:


> Can anyone let me know what email the cards arrived from? It's been over a month and I still haven't received them. The charge came on the Marriott care that day!


Marriott International <gifts@marriott.com>


----------



## CalGalTraveler (Jun 24, 2020)

We purchased 2 lots: 1 for immediate delivery and 1 for July delivery. I was hoping that the billing would match the delivery date but no such luck. Both bills came right away. 1 was delivered immediately. The other (hopefully) will deliver in July as scheduled.

We look forward to using these for stays next year.


----------



## NboroGirl (Sep 4, 2020)

Last weekend we stayed at a Marriott using an award certificate and points.  It was the first time I tried using the gift card we purchased via this promotion. It states to present it upon check-in, which I did, but the associate said they couldn't accept it then because we had no charges yet and to come back the next day, but yet I had to fork over a credit card at that time.  The only charges I expected at that time were the nightly parking fees.  The next day I went down to the lobby and presented the gift card and asked that it be used for all our room charges for the rest of our stay.  The associate working didn't know how to apply it and had to get a manager to do it for me.  The next day we checked out and I saw that only one night of parking was charged to the gift card with the 2nd night charged to my credit card.  So when checking out I stopped at the lobby YET AGAIN and had them apply the 2nd night's parking fee to the gift card and remove it from my credit card.

QUESTION: Is there an easier way to use these gift cards, other than going down to the front desk each and every morning and having them apply the charges for the day before to the gift card?  Our next trip is next month and it is for 7 days and the thought of having to do this each day is not making me happy.


----------



## Fasttr (Sep 4, 2020)

NboroGirl said:


> Last weekend we stayed at a Marriott using an award certificate and points.  It was the first time I tried using the gift card we purchased via this promotion. It states to present it upon check-in, which I did, but the associate said they couldn't accept it then because we had no charges yet and to come back the next day, but yet I had to fork over a credit card at that time.  The only charges I expected at that time were the nightly parking fees.  The next day I went down to the lobby and presented the gift card and asked that it be used for all our room charges for the rest of our stay.  The associate working didn't know how to apply it and had to get a manager to do it for me.  The next day we checked out and I saw that only one night of parking was charged to the gift card with the 2nd night charged to my credit card.  So when checking out I stopped at the lobby YET AGAIN and had them apply the 2nd night's parking fee to the gift card and remove it from my credit card.
> 
> QUESTION: Is there an easier way to use these gift cards, other than going down to the front desk each and every morning and having them apply the charges for the day before to the gift card?  Our next trip is next month and it is for 7 days and the thought of having to do this each day is not making me happy.


I've never had my credit card hit on a daily basis.  Usually they accumulate costs throughout your stay, and upon check out hit your card for the total owed.  In the past when I have gift cards, I merely go to front desk the night before checkout and have them apply the gift cards to reduce the balance owed....with only any excess hitting my credit card upon checkout.


----------



## dioxide45 (Sep 4, 2020)

NboroGirl said:


> Last weekend we stayed at a Marriott using an award certificate and points.  It was the first time I tried using the gift card we purchased via this promotion. It states to present it upon check-in, which I did, but the associate said they couldn't accept it then because we had no charges yet and to come back the next day, but yet I had to fork over a credit card at that time.  The only charges I expected at that time were the nightly parking fees.  The next day I went down to the lobby and presented the gift card and asked that it be used for all our room charges for the rest of our stay.  The associate working didn't know how to apply it and had to get a manager to do it for me.  The next day we checked out and I saw that only one night of parking was charged to the gift card with the 2nd night charged to my credit card.  So when checking out I stopped at the lobby YET AGAIN and had them apply the 2nd night's parking fee to the gift card and remove it from my credit card.
> 
> QUESTION: Is there an easier way to use these gift cards, other than going down to the front desk each and every morning and having them apply the charges for the day before to the gift card?  Our next trip is next month and it is for 7 days and the thought of having to do this each day is not making me happy.


Yes, just use the gift card when checking out. They don't usually post charges to the credit card until either later in the day of checkout or sometime after.


----------



## controller1 (Sep 4, 2020)

Fasttr said:


> I've never had my credit card hit on a daily basis.  Usually they accumulate costs throughout your stay, and upon check out hit your card for the total owed.  In the past when I have gift cards, I merely go to front desk the night before checkout and have them apply the gift cards to reduce the balance owed....with only any excess hitting my credit card.





dioxide45 said:


> Yes, just use the gift card when checking out. They don't usually post charges to the credit card until either later in the day of checkout or sometime after.



I've had different experiences than either of you.

For the past two years I've had my Bonvoy Brilliant Amex used as my Apple Pay account. One thing that happens with it being the card attached to Apple Pay is I get an iPhone alert each time there is a charge (hold) on the card. This occurs whether the card is used as Apple Pay or it is swiped for a normal charge. For Marriott hotels there is usually a hold placed on the card at check-in for the room & tax for the entire stay. For both Marriott hotels and Vistana timeshares each night there is a charge (hold) placed on the card for that day's incidentals including F&B and parking.

If I use a different method of payment, such as a gift card, at check-out the holds disappear a few days later.


----------



## TXTortoise (Sep 4, 2020)

Fasttr said:


> I've never had my credit card hit on a daily basis.  Usually they accumulate costs throughout your stay, and upon check out hit your card for the total owed.  In the past when I have gift cards, I merely go to front desk the night before checkout and have them apply the gift cards to reduce the balance owed....with only any excess hitting my credit card upon checkout.



FWIW, At MOC Maui, the daily Hawaii room tax hits the card I used to check-in each day.  Since parking is free, nothing except room charges would post.


----------

